# The boer boys



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I was just taking some updated pics this morning and wanted to share a few. We spent all day yesterday putting up more fence in the rain so I could move them over to my mare's pasture. I am still so torn at which one to keep! I wish they weren't related, then I could just keep them both


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are such handsome boys! I am no pro at all, but I do like the way the spotted buck looks, I don't know what specifically draws me in, maybe it's because he looks a little more filled out and mature than the red buck? What is their difference in age? I know you said in the other topic but I can't remember.
Is the spotted buck the one that challenges you? If so, any idea how your going to handle him when he's full sized? Did you have to resort to a cattle prod with him? I know people that won't go in a buck pen without one!

I really like the red buck as well, so I can definitely see where it's a tough decision! I'd be pulling my hair out on that one if they were mine, so hopefully the pros here can help you make up your mind 

BTW, they do not look amused being moved LOL They are purposely not 'smiling' haha!!! Those expressions, hehe


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

They are full brothers, so the same age. Yes the spotted one was the one that was challenging me, but I believe we took care of that  I threw him down on the ground and sat on him the one day... well on my second attempt I threw him, found out pretty quick he outweighed me by a bit haha. Hes a sassy animal, but hasn't bothered with me. The paint buck is just generally a quiet easy going guy, he just wants to be scratched and loved on.
They weren't too happy in the new home because of all the mud from driving the tractor in there. They stayed in their stall all night, they finally came out this morning after a few minutes of me calling them, completely disgusted that they were getting their feet dirty.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Just a few more of them, they finally braved the mud and joined Chick out in the field.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice........ :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Time to get rid of the non red one. I know where he'd have a good home. :wink:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Haha. He is the one I do have up for sale at the moment, I just keep having second thoughts. I have to keep reminding myself I don't need them both!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I really do like the Red buck! He's more balanced, thicker throughout and more breed character. I don't like dapples though


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Both are beautiful boys, but the red one caught my eye!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Pretty boys! I LOVE the spotted one! :drool:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

The red buck seems to have a better chest floor and is a little wider. I love his head and hornset as well, and he just seems thicker in mass.

Both are beautiful boys though, and I love your mare!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Gosh they are both gorgeous! I dunno-they are both so nice 

but


I would LOVE that dapple--he is a LOOKER IMO. I think I would have to keep him. He would be great advertising for you! Dapples are so "in" right now and he has some really unique markings. 

Just my 2 cents :thumb:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

What is your website?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Chick (the horse) is our pasture ornament, and she makes a good goat sitter. They boys seem to love her.

www.mchaleboergoats.com


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I like them both. May I ask how they are bred? I see from another
post of yours that their daddy is red.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Their sire is actually dappled, not our red buck. He is Spotted Rock http://keenelandcorner.com/, his pic is on the main page. Dam was huge traditional doe out out of a solid red buck, a Vitalik son.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Very interesting. They are the people that bred Aged to Perfection.
Thanks.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

oh. very nice bucks.


----------

